# WRUW March 2014



## beeman101

It's my birthday this month. So i guess i will take the honour of starting this thread. My first Vintage and boy o boy do i love it.

Omega Seamaster 1968'


----------



## Emre

Happy birthday beeman.
Got myself a pocket watch from early '40s this month,military issued:


----------



## beeman101

Emre said:


> Happy birthday beeman.
> Got myself a pocket watch from early '40s this month,military issued:


Lovely pc!
It's actually this month on the 10th.


----------



## nick10

Redialed Omega Geneve of 1958


----------



## scottjc

1963 Rado Diastar 1









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## James A




----------



## Marrick

Mid 1970's Junghans Quartz


----------



## jackruff

1965 Datejust... This typifies Rolex to some extent as this has a non tritium marked dial but tritium hands and markers, has the updated 1570 movement but the older style alpha hands. Hands moved to stick style and 1560 movement was phased out in 1965ish.... I have the original jubilee but like the croc at times too....


----------



## Addictedtowatches

My 60s Two-tone Wyler


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## Addictedtowatches

jackruff said:


> 1965 Datejust... This typifies Rolex to some extent as this has a non tritium marked dial but tritium hands and markers, has the updated 1570 movement but the older style alpha hands. Hands moved to stick style and 1560 movement was phased out in 1965ish.... I have the original jubilee but like the croc at times too....


Wow that is absolutely stunning!


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## kazrich

Looks like it's time for wearing my Sunday best today !


----------



## Helioshiye

Cortebert automatic


----------



## Tomcat1960

Concerta Super-Automatic, cal. Baumgartner BFG 158 31/7

More? Go here. ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## beeman101

Tomcat1960 said:


> Concerta Super-Automatic, cal. Baumgartner BFG 158 31/7
> 
> More? Go here. ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Unique case design/ Blue dial/ Applied indices/ Beautifull bracelet/ vertical day/date
What's not to Like ?? 
Love it absolutely. Congrats.

Just saw your detailed thread as well. Nice write up as well...


----------



## JP71624




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith automatic waterproof 1000 m (1968/69)


----------



## OOasis

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike184

Hi!

Louis Rossel here at the moment. One of the late 1960s/early 1970s´ ones with steel case, AS 1986 inside and original bracelet:


----------



## kazrich

The date on today's watch tells me it's already the 3rd of March - It's stopped raining for ten minutes and the days are getting longer. Spring has arrived ! b-)


----------



## Tomcat1960

Concerta Super-Automatic, cal. 158 31/7

... featured here. ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Addictedtowatches

Mido Ocean Star power-wind for today.


----------



## dgf67

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-F using Tapatalk


----------



## dandsoo

Hamilton RR electric


----------



## sempervivens

Finally took the plunge


----------



## ddrake

Hamilton Boulton today.....


----------



## john*thomas

I might have shown this before but I recently got it back from servicing. It's now one of my favorites. I realize that the Hamilton/Illinois is sort of ignored by the Hamilton and the Illinois collectors but I think it's an absolutely beautiful watch and in great shape for being as old as it is. Outside of the strap it's all original. Obviously it wasn't worn very much.


----------



## anzac1957

Another Roamer Searock...










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

Lorton Watch Co. Chronograph, cal. Venus 170

;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## beeman101

Wear this every chance i get. Works wonderfully !

Today's shot of the Day.


----------



## Charon

ETA 2783


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs

roamer vanguard









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddrake

Bulova for Tuesday...


----------



## Helioshiye

Today Alphina sub second, I got two.


----------



## Bidle

I acquired two other vintage watches, but unfortunately no time to make some photo's. Today an old Zenith with the 135 caliber.


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## dwillie

Glycine


----------



## Kingmatic

Movado 40´s

Saludos amigos ;-)

Kingmatic


----------



## Anbo

One more Roamer Searock


----------



## tdgsteve

Old Benrus on a new Maratac Mil Spec strap; it's radioactive!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman

Picked this rare Tudor up recently, a transitional Rose dial, not your normal 7928 with a 390 movement but a 7016/0 with an ETA, from around 1968/9.

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

From a forgotten world:













































Glashütte Spezimatic Bison, Kal. 75

;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## beeman101

This watch really works it. Gold case always looks good on vintages imo. The honey brown strap with gold is always a win win in my book. Wanna flip this one to me


----------



## beeman101

Another pic of my 68' seamaster !


----------



## Tomcat1960

beeman101 said:


> This watch really works it. Gold case always looks good on vintages imo. The honey brown strap with gold is always a win win in my book.(...)


Thank you very much! That combination was suggested by the guy who sold it to me - and it really got me over in a fraction of a second, once I saw it "live". (I had planned a black strap originally, which will turn it in a quite different watch.) And it is always fun to wear such a huge, gold-plated square, especially in summer on tanned skin ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## jackruff

1965 Seiko Weekdater... Thankfully it has a quick set date!


----------



## beeman101

jackruff said:


> 1965 Seiko Weekdater... Thankfully it has a quick set date!


Thats a nicely maintained seiko. Does that mean 30atm? Love the placement of the day wheel. Very unique !


----------



## Tomcat1960

beeman101 said:


> Thats a nicely maintained seiko. Does that mean 30atm? Love the placement of the day wheel. Very unique !


I second that! |>

I guess the '30' means "30 metres". A watch fit for 30 atm looks a lot different, I dare saying... ;-)

My wrist is still graced by this as-new witness from East Germany's watch industry:









Glashütte Spezimatic 'Bison', Kal. 75

For more, see *here*. ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## beeman101

Tomcat1960 said:


> I second that! |>
> 
> I guess the '30' means "30 metres". A watch fit for 30 atm looks a lot different, I dare saying... ;-)
> 
> My wrist is still graced by this as-new witness from East Germany's watch industry:
> 
> Glashütte Spezimatic 'Bison', Kal. 75
> For more, see *here*. ;-)
> Regards
> Tomcat


That so noob of me. 30atm is a lot yes and definately cannot look like this :-d. Just didn't think when i was typing.


----------



## jackruff

beeman101 said:


> Thats a nicely maintained seiko. Does that mean 30atm? Love the placement of the day wheel. Very unique !


Huh..!! Interesting question..One I hadn't thought about before... I think Japan had adopted a metric system by this time so I'm guessing 30 meters...No way this case and crystal would defy 30atm... I wouldn't risk 30cm ..!


----------



## beeman101

Tomcat1960 said:


> Glashütte Spezimatic 'Bison', Kal. 75
> 
> For more, see *here*. ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Just loved reading your thread on this watch's history. Very interesting also researched well. Great pictorial too. Thanks !


----------



## dgf67

Have a pierce on today. 








Had something a little flashy on yesterday, lol. It's not vintage but thought I'd share it anyway.

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-F using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624




----------



## howards4th

NICE, NICE, NICE Jared!:-! You know how I love the ELECTRICS!!! New to the collection??
I have another electric in coming, I hope to post soon.


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> NICE, NICE, NICE Jared!:-! You know how I love the ELECTRICS!!! New to the collection??
> I have another electric in coming, I hope to post soon.


You and me both! I just had one of dad's (was his dad's) repaired, and picked up this one. I actually... don't ask... Have one almost identical to this coming in, too. So I may have two or else sell one. But the electrics are very fun!

I'm anxious to see yours!
Tap my shoulder when you get it in and post it, so I don't missed it.


----------



## kazrich

Today it's my old workhorse Silvana. It's original dial changing from black to dark chocolate - yum yum


----------



## anzac1957

Citizen Electronic Cosmotron...










Cheers


----------



## busmatt

I'll keep the Electric/Electronic theme going.









Matt


----------



## scottjc

My newest addition, lapis lazuli dial Rado Diastar.


----------



## jackruff

scottjc said:


> My newest addition, lapis lazuli dial Rado Diastar.
> 
> View attachment 1409966


Nice....Time to get to the disco...


----------



## beeman101

Thats a lot of bling on one watch


----------



## scottjc

beeman101 said:


> Thats a lot of bling on one watch


Shiny!!!


----------



## Helioshiye

Today I put on Citizen crystron LC, still looking for the original band.


----------



## Tomcat1960

scottjc said:


> My newest addition, lapis lazuli dial Rado Diastar.


Wow ... truly outstanding 

I felt like wearing my Omega Genève 166.0164 today:




























It's not that easy to grab this violet shine on the dial. Under most lighting conditions it looks outright black:










All in all, a remarkably demure Seventies' watch - even considering its brand b-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## sixtysix

Stuff from this past week:

Today 1975 Seiko Bell-Matic, 4006-6021


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sixtysix: woah ... what a collection! Congratulations, especially for those Seikos! 

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## wwarren

New arrival. Seiko Bellmatic 4006 6031


----------



## Guzza

Seiko 2220 Hi Beat from 1974










Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6030X using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

jackruff said:


> Nice....Time to get to the disco...


Have to wear the white suit as well.

Matt


----------



## beeman101

sixtysix said:


> Stuff from this past week:
> 
> Today 1975 Seiko Bell-Matic, 4006-6021


Sir, That i believe is an awesome collection. I love and admire how you have covered everything from a timex right up to my favourite Omega. What vintage omega is that?? I believe all are vintages right ? I aim to be where you are collection wise someday. 
Wear in good health friend !


----------



## sempervivens

It's a Seiko day for m2...








A nice feature of King Seiko cal 5246 is the instant day and date change @ midnight.


----------



## James A

I leant tody that William Pogue had passed away this month.
Inadvertently he added another angle to the Seiko 6139 6002 , taking it beyond the who was first auto chrono debate , to first automatic chronograph in space.
R.I.P William Pogue.


----------



## sixtysix

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ sixtysix: woah ... what a collection! Congratulations, especially for those Seikos!
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat





beeman101 said:


> Sir, That i believe is an awesome collection. I love and admire how you have covered everything from a timex right up to my favourite Omega. What vintage omega is that?? I believe all are vintages right ? I aim to be where you are collection wise someday.
> Wear in good health friend !


Thanks guys!! The Omega is a 1970 Geneve with a Cal. 601 handwind inside. I wear vintage from Jan 1st until I run out (So I am like 60 some watches in) ....and I still have a bunch to wear this month!! All pictured are vintage...the Bulova Ambassador is oldest....Early 60's and the Timex is newest at 1977.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## stratct

My '74 Timex "roulette wheel" dial









Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## stratct

sempervivens said:


> It's a Seiko day for m2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice feature of King Seiko cal 5246 is the instant day and date change @ midnight.


Does that say sex?!?! Omg I'm such a juvenile

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

stratct said:


> Does that say sex?!?! Omg I'm such a juvenile
> 
> Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


Portuguese day wheel..


----------



## beeman101

sixtysix said:


> Thanks guys!! The Omega is a 1970 Geneve with a Cal. 601 handwind inside. I wear vintage from Jan 1st until I run out (So I am like 60 some watches in) ....and I still have a bunch to wear this month!! All pictured are vintage...the Bulova Ambassador is oldest....Early 60's and the Timex is newest at 1977.


wow !! Quite a collection you have amassed ! Looking forward to seeing a different wrist shot from you each day ! :-!
How many hand-winds do you have out of these?


----------



## sixtysix

Enicar, early 60's? Handwind with Aluminum case....


----------



## sixtysix

beeman101 said:


> wow !! Quite a collection you have amassed ! Looking forward to seeing a different wrist shot from you each day ! :-!
> How many hand-winds do you have out of these?


Thanks!! I am not sure how many vintage hand winders I have......


----------



## beeman101

sixtysix said:


> Thanks!! I am not sure how many vintage hand winders I have......


I was just wondering .....cause how many times do you wake up in the morning and start winding and adjusting dates. Seems like a lot of work to do. :-d


----------



## howards4th

Some of you know how I love the Electrics. I have always been on the lookout for one. This 1967 Timex Backset arrived yesterday! Love it!!






















I always thought the AM, PM "Dot" on the date number was cool! b-)


----------



## Tomcat1960

sixtysix said:


> Enicar, early 60's? Handwind with Aluminum case....


... not just 'aluminum' - according to the engraving on the lid it's 'Duramuminium', the aircraft variety of aluminum, much stronger than the aluminum they made teapots from ;-) (Duralumin was easy to be had those days, after the second world war, when thousands of aircraft went to the smelter.)

Here's what I've been wearing today:










A source of inspiration, like most of my old ladies ;-)

Kind regards
Tomcat


----------



## beeman101

This one incoming !


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Some of you know how I love the Electrics. I have always been on the lookout for one. This 1967 Timex Backset arrived yesterday! Love it!!
> View attachment 1412105
> 
> View attachment 1412106
> 
> View attachment 1412107
> 
> 
> I always thought the AM, PM "Dot" on the date number was cool! b-)


Wow, Chris.. One of the better looking early Timex electrics I have seen! Most don't have the date windows, that you come across anyway. I love the way that looks and have been on the lookout for one myself. Might pick one up from Timex guy...but yours is going to be hard to beat. You found a definite keeper!


----------



## sixtysix




----------



## busmatt

Ok not as old as some but still cool for a cheapie.

90's SKYLAB








Info required on Skylab watch

Matt


----------



## sixtysix

howards4th said:


> Some of you know how I love the Electrics. I have always been on the lookout for one. This 1967 Timex Backset arrived yesterday! Love it!!
> View attachment 1412105
> 
> View attachment 1412106
> 
> View attachment 1412107
> 
> 
> I always thought the AM, PM "Dot" on the date number was cool! b-)


I have never seen an electric this old.....very cool, Thanks for posting it.


----------



## kazrich

It's sunny and definitely a day to wear a tool watch and get the car sorted ------- now where did I put the alloy wheel cleaner ?


----------



## Tomcat1960

Again, a truly jolly Seventies-kid:




























Somewhat dull, you mean? Disappointing?

Here you go:


















VIALUX Super, cal. FHF 96-4

;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## georges zaslavsky

aquastar benthos


----------



## andsan




----------



## beeman101

what model/year is this. Looks like extremely good condition. Beautifull !


----------



## mike184

Hi!

Just finished, gently polished after a few baths in the US-cleaner and with a new crystal, a 1957 Rado with automatic AS 1580 and 14kt gold case. It´s a very rare bird, it wears the Rado-typing from before 1950. Obviously they had used it again for a very short interim period after the "R-line"-typing(which is still on the back) and before the new Rado-typing and the anchor logos came. 
It was offered in the bay with a bad pic without any further description and without a pic of the back. I thought it´s a small hammer-automatic from end of the 1940s with a gold plated case, made a decent bid and got it for 53.- € incl. shipping. Sometimes you simply need to have luck ... ;-)


----------



## sixtysix

Hamilton Military Issue Pilots watch, 1979.......


----------



## Tomcat1960

I call this "My Little Italian" for obvious reasons:

a) green, white and red dominate its dial ...





































and b) I wore it when my current customer went live with our project in Italy:









Ankramatic '65', cal. ETA 2520

To celebrate a gorgeous spring monday, I took it out today ;-)

Kind regards
Tomcat


----------



## jackruff

Lavina....1950s...?


----------



## everestx

This yesterday









and today


----------



## beeman101

Well got this as a present from Dad on my birthday today...march 10th
An original magazine featuring the Olympics of 1960 :-!

Here it is with my 1968 omega ....


----------



## sempervivens

beeman101 said:


> Well got this as a present from Dad on my birthday today...march 10th
> An original magazine featuring the Olympics of 1960 :-!
> 
> Here it is with my 1968 omega ....


Happy Birthday!


----------



## beeman101

sempervivens said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you so much for your wishes !


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## howards4th

beeman101 said:


> Well got this as a present from Dad on my birthday today...march 10th
> An original magazine featuring the Olympics of 1960 :-!
> 
> Here it is with my 1968 omega ....
> 
> View attachment 1414050


That's my kind of present :-! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## dgf67

Picked this up this weekend, so I'll be wearing it later.


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs

`67 Waltham today. Still looking for a bracelet. 17mm to match case pattern is hard search









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

My latest addition
















Finally got me a Longines

Matt


----------



## beeman101

busmatt said:


> My latest addition
> Finally got me a Longines
> 
> Matt


Congrats mate ! Looks in excellent nick....
cheers
beeman101


----------



## Helioshiye

Today PONTIAC automatic prize winner super


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 1970


----------



## Tomcat1960

Spring means colour b-):



























Primato Super 'Permadate', cal. AS 2086

:-d

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## James A

Its 1972 ,Gruen Teletime


----------



## Tomcat1960

Wow, this has to be one of the very first LCD watches, then! And still in fairly nice shape for such an old girl - congrats!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## anzac1957

Cortebert Sport...










Cheers


----------



## bspargo

anzac1957 said:


> Cortebert Sport...
> 
> Cheers


Mine says hi! I have the 'Spirofix' Sport















Amazing what a new crystal and a bit of a clean-up can do! https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/flea-market-find-923393.html

Ben.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Beautiful Cortéberts! Another brand completely underrated...

... like Leonidas, right? Anyway, another gap closed in my collection:




































Leonidas Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 22

Leonidas was a brand of Jeanneret-Droz/Leonidas Watch Co. from St. Imier, Switzerland. Long after this beauty was built they joined forces with Heuer. From 1964 their chronographs were marketed as "Leonidas-Heuer" and continued to build on the good reputation the watch enjoyed. Nevertheless, the name vanished after the TAG-Heuer merger.

Kind regards
Tomcat


----------



## jackruff

Something for work and shirt...






















King Seiko 1974


----------



## Mikavulin

Helioshiye said:


> Today PONTIAC automatic prize winner super


For all Pontiac Lovers, Be aware that the brand will revive soon.


----------



## WatchFred

'53 765 AVI


----------



## andsan




----------



## beeman101

Tomcat1960 said:


> Leonidas was a brand of Jeanneret-Droz/Leonidas Watch Co. from St. Imier, Switzerland. Long after this beauty was built they joined forces with Heuer. From 1964 their chronographs were marketed as "Leonidas-Heuer" and continued to build on the good reputation the watch enjoyed. Nevertheless, the name vanished after the TAG-Heuer merger.
> 
> Kind regards
> Tomcat


So very interesting to know. Thanks for this wonderfull bit of history! Sad how some brands just vanish ....but still in some small sense are remembered through their pcs lying with collectors ....


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Two Vintage Reverso's
1933 Jaeger-LeCoultre beside the 1938 Hamilton Otis (reverso) which used same Jaeger Patent!!


----------



## sixtysix

The vintage watch parade continues with this original Max Bill designed Junghans..............


----------



## Brisman

Still wearing my transitional Tudor. Tried it on an Oyster bracelet, really like it and I can't get over the size of the Plexi Dome.


----------



## Tomcat1960

I prefer complications :-d.

Thus, a second day of proof-wearing ;-):




































Leonidas Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 22

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## WatchFred

1969 ref. 815 "Long Playing"


----------



## JP71624




----------



## James A




----------



## shokka9

Hi guys; thought I would wear my most recent addition to the collection. I am hopefully going to get it serviced soon, as I think it's a keeper.

Have a great day/week/month.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Hi - I'm wearing my 'newest to me' vintage watch, a 1961 Longines 18k rose gold - it's Friday, and I'm on the train to London from Surrey, AND IT's SUNNY IN BLIGHTY !!! Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Ok switching watches today as my 'new to me' 1937 Bulova Time King arrived from the States! Cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Gorgeous weather, indeed. b-)

Makes even a black beauty come out bright:



























Pierce 'RAF-Style Dial', cal. 134 (Single Pusher)

:-!

Kind regards
Tomcat


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 28800 (1971/72).

Before new crystal (last month) ...









With new crystal (today) :


----------



## beeman101

Love the bracelet on the zenith too !
very unique.


----------



## anzac1957

Citizen Cosmotron










Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

Nice, looks like Saturday already !


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Late 60s Seiko 5 with light blue dial


----------



## abzack

Arrived a day early...


----------



## jackruff

Something a bit sporty for the weekend...Wittnauer Professional Chronograph 1950's or perhaps 60's. V72 movement...Love the lugs on this thing!


----------



## sixtysix

1970 Wittnauer "2002" Calendar Watch.....There are 45 years of calendars packed into one!


----------



## beeman101

sixtysix said:


> 1970 Wittnauer "2002" Calendar Watch.....There are 45 years of calendars packed into one!


I salute your collection. It's worth more than any new time pcs anytime. Congrats.


----------



## sixtysix

beeman101 said:


> I salute your collection. It's worth more than any new time pcs anytime. Congrats.


Thanks!! I do love the vintage pieces. I try to pick interesting pieces that would have worn 'back in the day'. I still have a few more to wear this month.....


----------



## beeman101

sixtysix said:


> Thanks!! I do love the vintage pieces. I try to pick interesting pieces that would have worn 'back in the day'. I still have a few more to wear this month.....


I just have this to say ! it used to be a local tv ad's punch line in my country. I think it's applicable here..
"Neighbors envy, Owner's pride"
:-d


----------



## andsan




----------



## JP71624




----------



## busmatt

This Old thing,








1959 cal552

Matt


----------



## beeman101

busmatt said:


> This Old thing,
> 
> View attachment 1420894
> 
> 1959 cal552
> 
> Matt


Since it's this old thing.....if you ever want to junk it....i would be happy to do it for you ;-)
kidding aside lovely pc...
Love the pronounced indices too........unique to me...


----------



## stratct

Backset









Sent from my LG-LS720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sixtysix: that's the old Orient one, right? I was lucky enough to buy one with a calender thru 2032 (or so), so it'll continue to serve for quite a while  Nice gilt variant you have there :-!

For me another black beauty:



























Tempic Automatic, Kal. PUW 1563

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## beeman101

Never heard of this brand "Tempic" ?


----------



## Tomcat1960

beeman101 said:


> Never heard of this brand "Tempic" ?


Thanks, beeman101. I took the liberty b-) to write a little bit about them here --> click

;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## beeman101

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thanks, beeman101. I took the liberty b-) to write a little bit about them here --> click
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


What is the language the article is in ? i dont speak it sorry


----------



## busmatt

70's Chic for me today, capturing the Gerald Genta sports watch vibe on the cheap.

Ingersoll Quartz with Ronda movement








Look at that starburst:-!








Matt


----------



## sixtysix

Twin to yesterday's watch only this one is an Orient and a bit newer.....


----------



## beeman101

Want to get this ....might have to do quite a bit of restoration though !


----------



## Tomcat1960

beeman101 said:


> What is the language the article is in ? i dont speak it sorry


Oops ... sorry, confused the links. Now I put in the correct link to the feature on WUS.

By the way ... who added this second hand on your Citizen Bullhead? Normally it ought to be a straight, slight triangle-affair?

I'm wearing another distinguished Seventies' design today:




































Junghans Automatic, Kal. Junghans 653 (DuRoWe 7525/2 INT)

Junghans stopped development and production of their own movements at the end of the 1960s, their last hurrah being the calibre 625 of 1971. They replaced them with ETA-movements (2451 and 2472) and the very small Förster Kal. 420. In 1972 they replaced the ETA-calibres with the DuRoWe 7525 (with the exact same measurements). The watch shown above surely hails from these days.

Durowe (shorthand for "Deutsche Uhren-Rohwerke", "German Watch Movements") was founded in 1933 by Erich Lacher, the son of LACO co-founder Frieda Lacher. They started with supplying LACO, but expanded quickly to the German market with their good-quality movements. At the outbreak of war they made some 30,000 movements per month, and gained fame during the war with the chronometer-grade movements for the German Luftwaffe's "B-Uhren". After the war, they returned to civilian production and developed some high-grade movements, like one of the first Automatics and the slimmest movement from German production. In 1959 Timex Corp. took over the company, mainly to gain access to their electro-mechanical movements. Since these were not really a commercial success, Timex sold on the company to Swiss ETA SA which used DuRoWe as 'gateway' into the market of the European Community. They quickly re-focused DuRoWe to production of mechanical movements.

The movement family 742x/752x was the result of this cooperation, combining the original DuRoWe 551 and the automatic module of the Adolph Schild AS 1902 into a movement optimized for all-automated assembly. It was hugely successful and was, for this reason, called "The Golden Calibre" (or "The Golden Calibre Family", as it comprised more than 30 movements for various purposes.)

This Junghans is among my favourites: it combines the sturdiness of a sports watch with the elegance of a Gentlemen's watch of its time and fits practically every outfit. I just love it...

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## beeman101

Tomcat1960 said:


> Oops ... sorry, confused the links. Now I put in the correct link to the feature on WUS.
> 
> By the way ... who added this second hand on your Citizen Bullhead? Normally it ought to be a straight, slight triangle-affair?
> 
> I'm wearing another distinguished Seventies' design today:
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Yes, that's the mod i will have to rectify once i get it.... maybe change the pushers as well :-( But i have acess to this watch locally...so very few hassles in that...only thing the replacement parts will have to be searched of the bay......i see that they are available fortunately...
Very nice watch yet again. Envy Envy....


----------



## Tomcat1960

Thanks, beeman101 :-! Your Bullhead is otherwise in nice condition, it seems, so replacing the second hand will just make it perfect. Good find!

Today, for the sake of St. Patrick, something green:




































Primato Super-Automatic, cal. ETA 2472

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## beeman101

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thanks, beeman101 :-! Your Bullhead is otherwise in nice condition, it seems, so replacing the second hand will just make it perfect. Good find!
> 
> Today, for the sake of St. Patrick, something green:
> Primato Super-Automatic, cal. ETA 2472
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


I think i need to visit and see your collection up close and personal. Maybe when i visit my sister next time in germany...


----------



## busmatt

80's digital for me today









Sekonda Master Display

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ beeman101: Sure!  Whenever you get close to Nuremburg, let me know ;-)

Kind regards
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix

A couple of classic Timex watches today. Both of these were purchased at an antique show 5 years ago, total $22.

From '58-'61 Timex made Aluminum cased watches, most of these corroded away long ago. This one is in great shape.



















This one is a one year wonder, 1967 Mercury series......


----------



## JP71624

Following your lead, sixtysix:


----------



## arg0n

Rocking out with this new (to me) Tissot PR516 I picked up over the weekend.

If anyone could tell me a little about it, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

arg0n said:


> Rocking out with this new (to me) Tissot PR516 I picked up over the weekend.
> 
> If anyone could tell me a little about it, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


what a beauty! Congrats....


----------



## arg0n

beeman101 said:


> what a beauty! Congrats....


Thanks beeman!

I appreciate the kind words.

Know much about these old PR 516's? Any info would be appreciated.

I'm still a bit concerned as I've only seen the PR516 automatic WITH OUT the (fluted) bezel. I only see the bezel coming with the electronic movement, so I was hoping I didn't get frankenwatched.

In either case I do really like it and didn't pay much, so not a big deal if it is a hodgepodge.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EDNX

1970's Heuer Autavia Viceroy


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Helioshiye

Tomorrow Tissot LED


----------



## busmatt

Feeling Dynamic today








1973 TV dial 1012cal

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ busmatt: nice! what movement? 1012?

Leaves me green with envy, anyway ... :-d




































Citizen 'Green Octagon', ref. 61-0917/4-653009 Y, cal. 6501

Kind regards
Tomcat


----------



## scottjc

Silver Diastar 1 today.









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs

Testing day. Just came in mail. trying to decide if ill keep it or no. 
Timex automatic 25m water resistant.









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## robokendall

Wearing my newly purchased Tissot seastar today, anyone have any idea how old it is?


----------



## Tomcat1960

1950's I guess. Very nice!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## LOT

Got this 'new' addition to the collection on the wrist today...
A late 1930's JLC calendar Cal. 412 w/ a spanish day-wheel.
Cheers everyone!


----------



## robokendall

Tomcat1960 said:


> 1950's I guess. Very nice!
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Cheers!


----------



## crazyfist




----------



## HOROLOGIST007

LOT said:


> Got this 'new' addition to the collection on the wrist today...
> A late 1930's JLC calendar Cal. 412 w/ a spanish day-wheel.
> Cheers everyone!
> View attachment 1424522
> View attachment 1424523
> View attachment 1424524


VERY nice
Great piece

Es un reloj de pulsera muy genial, Disfruta!


----------



## JP71624

LoveSexAndDrugs said:


> Testing day. Just came in mail. trying to decide if ill keep it or no.
> Timex automatic 25m water resistant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hop on the Timex train and enjoy. :-D


----------



## Marrick

For no particular reason, I wore this little gold watch tonight.










And me and my two friends won the pub quiz. So it must have magical properties.


----------



## LOT

Marrick said:


> For no particular reason, I wore this little gold watch tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That swan on the dial is super cool, love it!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Marrick said:


> (...) it must have magical properties.
> View attachment 1424827


... given away by the swan, I take it. Or was the pub named "The Swan"? b-)

Anyway, for me it's something sober today:













































Dugena Monza, cal. ETA 2750

Have a nice day!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## sixtysix

Last vintage for a bit, I think it's time to work some newer stuff in!! I'll try to get the rest in soon.......Timex balance wheel quartz.....mid 1970's......


----------



## busmatt

Timex for me today,








1980's it's a bit battered but I love the LCD hands

Matt


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Helioshiye

Was trying to find my Parker , found this roamer too, so wearing tomorrow.


----------



## Shane Kerr

Brown paper packages tied up with strings&#8230; bring me some of my favourite things.
Today I received a recent auction win, a 1964 Seikomatic Slimdate. 


Had to run out and take photos as soon as it came. I'll be wearing it the rest of the day.


----------



## mike184

Hi!

Manual winded Golden Horse at the moment:


----------



## Shane Kerr

@mike184, That looks like a nice watch. And an interesting choice to go Black and White for the photo. 
A nice Rado is very high on my list of watches to add to my collection. Congrats.


----------



## fatehbajwa

Seiko Lord Marvel 36000


----------



## jackruff

Some nice Seikos... never seen a slim date before ... and a 30 jewel diashock...very nice indeed....In keeping with the Seiko theme and the disco era cut glass seen through the thread I'll throw this on tomorrow...1971 export model labelled as "Chronometer Officially Certified" ..Domestic model was labelled "King Seiko...."


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Jackruff: very nice! I wonder, though, who "certified" them "officially"? I always thought only the COSC are allowed to issue "official" chronometer certificates? And I know Seiko never ever applied for one (even though, to my best knowledge, they won the Neuenburg competition once in the 1960s, with flying colors ... leading to the abandonment of the competition ;-))

Again a little watch on my wrist today which bears some historical significance:













































Felca Tele Guide Commemorative Edition "Foundation of Kanton Jura", cal. ETA 2789

After 165 years the people of three districts of the Kanton Bern in Switzerland decided they wouldn't have it no more and seceded from that Kanton. This was the result of 165 years of oppression and strife - the German-tongued majority of Bern's population always looked down on the French-speaking ('welsche') minority. After a people's vote, the three districts of the Northern Jura became the 26th Kanton of Switzerland on January 1st, 1979. :-!

For this occasion, Felca (of nearby Grenchen/Granges in Kanton Solothurn) made a special edition of their landmark "Tele Guide" with the revolutionary compressor style case. I'm still experimenting with its attachment to my wrist, so suggestions are warmly appreciated ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## wwarren

I'll be wearing my Bellmatic on its new strap today...


----------



## arg0n

Going with the Sicura jump hour today. Anyone know when these models are from?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

This thread just keeps getting better and better. I want to rate it my all time favourite on wus ;-)


----------



## Tomcat1960

arg0n said:


> Going with the Sicura jump hour today. Anyone know when these models are from?


'Direct Read'-watches have been around since the 1920s, but their heyday were the early 1970s, when quartz-controlled watches were still obscenely expensive. Some backgound can be found here. ;-) I take it your Sicura is from around that time, too - between 1971 and 1975, I'd say.

Nice little watch, by the way. You should have it serviced regularly in order to maintain its full functionality, expecially the jump-hour feature.

Kind regards
Tomcat


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Tomcat1960 said:


> 'Direct Read'-watches have been around since the 1920s, but their heyday were the early 1970s, when quartz-controlled watches were still obscenely expensive.
> 
> Tomcat


Yes correct.
First 'WRISTWATCH patent was Peseux in 1923(a) and granted 1924.
Correct term is 'Heures Sautantes'
First pocketwatch patent was 1885 by Paulwebber)

*Here is mine a 1932 9kt Peseux Heures Sautantes*


----------



## Tomcat1960

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Yes correct.
> First 'WRISTWATCH patent was Peseux in 1923(a) and granted 1924.
> Correct term is 'Heures Sautantes'
> First pocketwatch patent was 1885 by Paulwebber)


Thanks for this clarification, Adam! I knew that pocket watch thing but wasn't quite sure when exactly the first direct-read pocket watches appeared. (My guts told me "around 1890" so I wasn't too far off ;-))

Beautiful Peseux, by the way, ...

... and so wonderfully un-practical ... :-d

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thanks for this clarification, Adam! I knew that pocket watch thing but wasn't quite sure when exactly the first direct-read pocket watches appeared. (My guts told me "around 1890" so I wasn't too far off ;-))
> 
> Beautiful Peseux, by the way, ...
> 
> ... and so wonderfully un-practical ... :-d
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Thank You.

You know, that not one decade passed since 1920s that some one did not launch a 'jump watch'
I put some 5 on display at the Museum, two (mans and ladies) from 1930, a 1940 Bulova, a 1950 Elgin and then a modern 1990 piece.
That excluded the electronic Pulsar!!


----------



## Tomcat1960

And *nothing* from the Seventies? :rodekaart

:-d

Regards
Andreas


----------



## andsan




----------



## arg0n

Thanks for the awesome info Tomcat and 007

Nice little watch, by the way. You should have it serviced regularly in order to maintain its full functionality, expecially the jump-hour feature.

What would you consider regularly? Every 2 years? 3?

Thanks again you guys rock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Tomcat1960 said:


> And *nothing* from the Seventies? :rodekaart
> 
> :-d
> 
> Regards
> Andreas


Yes
I had the 'Pulsar' and the Ragen Synchronous.
I think I maybe OVER crowded it LOL


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

arg0n said:


> Thanks for the awesome info Tomcat and 007
> 
> What would you consider regularly? Every 2 years? 3?
> 
> Thanks again you guys rock!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pleasure
In my opinion if you live in UK or similar climate - 10yrs
Spain 4 to 5
India - every day!

LOL


----------



## mike184

Thanx, Shane!

Look twice when you buy a vintage Rado, lots of Frankens are out there!


----------



## jackruff

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Jackruff: very nice! I wonder, though, who "certified" them "officially"? I always thought only the COSC are allowed to issue "official" chronometer certificates? And I know Seiko never ever applied for one (even though, to my best knowledge, they won the Neuenburg competition once in the 1960s, with flying colors ... leading to the abandonment of the competition ;-))


Hi Tomcat.. Good question&#8230;. As I understand in the early 60's Seiko displayed the "chronometer" name on selected models which passed "in-house" testing equivalent to the Swiss standard. "Chronometer Officially Certified" designation was seen on models tested by the "Japan Chronometer Association" which was established in 1968 and recognised by the CICC - Commission Internationale des Controles Chronometriques


----------



## wwarren

andsan said:


>


The watch speaks for itself, and that bracelet is cool. Is it original?


----------



## James A

Had the Timex electric out for the last few days. Hasn't had a lot of wrist time but I have enjoyed it. Even had a few watch conversations. Think people are actually quite fond of Timex. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage Stowa Landeron 248, ca. 1969.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957

It isn't vintage yet but one day it will be...



Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Ric: hmm ... what's this wedding ring telling us? :think:

;-)

@ Anzac: I see what you mean, but still ... isn't that a current model in their lineup?

This one definitively is vintage:




































SEIKO 'LordMatic', ref. 5606-5011, cal. 5606A

(Yes, I'll add it to the St.Patrick's Day Thread as well b-))

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624

James A said:


> Had the Timex electric out for the last few days. Hasn't had a lot of wrist time but I have enjoyed it. Even had a few watch conversations. Think people are actually quite fond of Timex. Have a good weekend everyone.


Fantastic!
(There's a vintage Timex thread in the Affordable subforum. Post this in there, as well, if you get time!)


----------



## JP71624




----------



## robokendall

West End Watch co 1970's? Automatic.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ robokendall: yes, this is one of those "living classics", comparable to Mido's monocoque-type 'Ocean Star' (which, unfortunately, has been suspended in 2012 after almost 60 years uninterrupted production...) The very first of these (w/o date) were sold in India (where 'Westend' used to be a household name for watches) back in the 1950s, as far as I know, and to this day they represent the cheapest method to get hold of a quality watch with a quality (ETA 2836) movement. The brand is still around selling watches in the Middle and Far East.

So yes, 1970s sounds quite plausible, could be 1980s or 1990s as well ;-) Is that day wheel a different colour indeed?

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## WatchFred

not seen so often; SuperOcean ref. 2005 Dive Chronograph from 1965


----------



## robokendall

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ robokendall: yes, this is one of those "living classics", comparable to Mido's monocoque-type 'Ocean Star' (which, unfortunately, has been suspended in 2012 after almost 60 years uninterrupted production...) The very first of these (w/o date) were sold in India (where 'Westend' used to be a household name for watches) back in the 1950s, as far as I know, and to this day they represent the cheapest method to get hold of a quality watch with a quality (ETA 2836) movement. The brand is still around selling watches in the Middle and Far East.
> 
> So yes, 1970s sounds quite plausible, could be 1980s or 1990s as well ;-) *Is that day wheel a different colour indeed?*
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Yea, the day has a off white appearance and the date has a crisp white appearance. but what's interesting about the day is you can set it to english or arabic. thanks for the info.


----------



## beeman101

Very interesting


----------



## Anbo

Raketa Zero


----------



## beeman101

That my friend is very beautifull and unique....more pics please !



WatchFred said:


> not seen so often; SuperOcean ref. 2005 Dive Chronograph from 1965


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ anbo: that Raketa looks HUGE! How big is it?

@ watchfred: I second with beeman ... you wrote "Chronograph" ... how does it work?

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## beeman101

Also, what is that above the 6 marker ?? Is that where the date is supposed to be?


----------



## Anbo

It's 39-40mm without the Crown. The hands are probably not original, or very uncommon, they might make the watch look even bigger as they normally have big hands. 

Also i think the watch is ~1980 so not that old.


----------



## WatchFred

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ watchfred: I second with beeman ... you wrote "Chronograph" ... how does it work?
> Tomcat


Heavily modified Venus 188 (later marked Valjoux R7731 after the transfer of production) chronograph movement, pushers operate that huge "second hand" that actually measures dive time in minutes



beeman101 said:


> Also, what is that above the 6 marker ?? Is that where the date is supposed to be?


the nicest touch, that's the "activity" display, full lume dot when active, small lume dot when paused, blank when the chronograph is off.

movement










Dive chrono off on another SO 2005


----------



## jackruff

WOW WatchFred...Cracker Breitling...I really love the whole big aged Tritium thing.....and that second hand is amazing..... You really have a fantastic Breitling collection and I may add a great shirt collection too although we don't see this one in your usual repertoire !!!


----------



## beeman101

WatchFred said:


> the nicest touch, that's the "activity" display, full lume dot when active, small lume dot when paused, blank when the chronograph is off.


So it must actually be sort of a date wheel with three lume dots right (Full-small-none) ? Very interesting.


----------



## anzac1957

Saturday market find....










Cheers


----------



## Guzza

Omega hummer for a night out.










Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6030X using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Guzza said:


> Omega hummer for a night out. Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6030X using Tapatalk


I got a similar one. Will post pics soon.


----------



## wwarren

Breitling 1451....


----------



## 104RS




----------



## robokendall

Tissot visodate seastar late 50's early 60's

















Engraving: 
70v 9.10.62 (date) 
Y & N (Inbertween Tissot logo)
RANTAKAIRAN SAHKO OY (????)


----------



## andsan




----------



## Tomcat1960

Still following a green theme:






















































CITIZEN Parawater, ref. 4-650298-K, cal. 6501

;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## beeman101

Don't you just love it when you get a watch in the mail. The more vintage the better


----------



## Emre

beeman101 said:


> The more vintage the better


Is a tower clock from 15th century :-!


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Prime (c. 1995)








9 mm thin


----------



## beeman101

My Omega f300 Geneve : Im loving it...humming away!


----------



## busmatt

1991 Here we come:-!








Revue Thommen I had for my 18'th

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ busmatt: not quite 'Vintage' in the true sense of the word ... but a watch history ... _your_ history. Cool! |>

For me it's this wonderful play-of-lights at this (wehatherwise) dull Sunday:































































Citizen 'Crystal Seven', ref. ACSS 2813a-T, cal. 5210

;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Marrick

Longines, 1917. Not worn it for a while - had to polish the silver to get it back from black.


----------



## howards4th

LoveSexAndDrugs said:


> Testing day. Just came in mail. trying to decide if ill keep it or no.
> Timex automatic 25m water resistant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Just when I thought I have seen all the Timex's ever made. Never seen this one before. 
Very cool!


----------



## WatchFred

1972 cal. 12 Pult/Pupitre


----------



## beeman101

Looks beautifully maintained and lovely design. Would love to see some wrist and head shots though 



WatchFred said:


> 1972 cal. 12 Pult/Pupitre


----------



## wwarren

Yep. I'm carrying today...


----------



## WatchFred

beeman101 said:


> Looks beautifully maintained and lovely design. Would love to see some wrist and head shots though


here u go


----------



## beeman101

Ridiculously, Good Looking Breitling. I'm guessing the strap is new? That chocolate dial just works in this one. Love the aesthetics of that colour are carried on the bezel. The orange against the brown. Love it ....

So is this sort of a Breitling Bull head ?



WatchFred said:


> here u go


----------



## anzac1957

Cyma NavyStar....










Cheers


----------



## jackruff

Finally came around to the right date....I just can't be bothered with non-quick set so they just get worn a few days a month when the right date comes round....Common as mud....sweet as honey...1971 GMT all original....except I'm resting the original bracelet in lieu of this sweet Horween strap from JankoXXX... Excellent quality at a great price....Cheers...


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today something solid from France:




































E.B.F. Plongeur, cal. FE 3611

Funny ... why do I have to think of a Renault R 16 when I wear this watch? ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624




----------



## robokendall

1950's? Lanco. Would like to change the bracelet to a brown leather strap.


----------



## JP71624

robokendall said:


> 1950's? Lanco. Would like to change the bracelet to a brown leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 1431263


Looks awesome!
A honey brown leather band would look fantastic, in my opinion.


----------



## MrTimex

Just picked this beauty up at an antique shop. After a new Band, and a new crystal, it looks amazing (to me at least)








Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimex

JP71624 said:


> You're right... It looks great!


Thanks JP!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

MrTimex said:


> Just picked this beauty up at an antique shop. After a new Band, and a new crystal, it looks amazing (to me at least)
> View attachment 1431579
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


You're right... It looks great!


----------



## MrTimex

JP71624 said:


> You're right... It looks great!


This was the original crystal I found it with








Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## JP71624

MrTimex said:


> This was the original crystal I found it with
> View attachment 1431583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I love snagging watches with nothing wrong but a bad crystal. I'll post my accutron when I get it in from repair this week sometime. It's in the same vein as yours!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Seiko DX M 880 Sealion, ref. 6106-5400, cal. 6106

Regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Matty01

This arrived today, an Rpaige titanium Wrocket on an Australian Snapper leather strap which I produce for Rpaige and the Melbourne Watch Company


----------



## JP71624

I've posted it in other places, so forgive me in advance...


----------



## everestx

Getting some sun today


----------



## busmatt

Trying the Simba out









Matt


----------



## abzack




----------



## crazyfist

30 bucks including shipping, blurry pics and I was the only bidder. Took a chance and it turns out to be an ETA 2834. Date wheels clicks crisply and it's running within COSC specs! Sometimes, I really like ETA.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1961 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## James A

Think I wear this one for the rest of this month.



Regards,


----------



## JP71624




----------



## beeman101

JP71624 said:


>


Like the watch....Love those indices


----------



## JP71624

beeman101 said:


> Like the watch....Love those indices


Thanks, buddy! My brother thought it was unique enough to get it for me, so I have him to thank.


----------



## Tomcat1960

JP71624 said:


> Thanks, buddy! My brother thought it was unique enough to get it for me, so I have him to thank.


Good move by your brother ;-)

Is it a hummer? I'm asking because I've been surprised to learn that 'Accutron' doesn't necessarily mean it's running an electronic movement ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624

Tomcat1960 said:


> Good move by your brother ;-)
> 
> Is it a hummer? I'm asking because I've been surprised to learn that 'Accutron' doesn't necessarily mean it's running an electronic movement ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


It sure is, Tomcat!
A 1970 model, if I recall correctly from when I tore it apart. There's something that makes me a little giddy about looking down to hear a faint hum and a smoothly sweeping second hand. Nice break from the "tick tock" norm!


----------



## MrTimex

crazyfist said:


> 30 bucks including shipping, blurry pics and I was the only bidder. Took a chance and it turns out to be an ETA 2834. Date wheels clicks crisply and it's running within COSC specs! Sometimes, I really like ETA.
> 
> View attachment 1432786


Nice find! Looks great!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimex

JP71624 said:


>


Love it! Hum or no hum?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimex

This is my choice for today. Bought it off a customer (it was his dad's and he just wanted someone to enjoy it like his dad did). Freshly serviced it runs great.








Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

My hummer says Hi ;-)


----------



## JP71624

MrTimex said:


> Love it! Hum or no hum?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Thanks, man! Hum, for sure!


----------



## JP71624

MrTimex said:


> This is my choice for today. Bought it off a customer (it was his dad's and he just wanted someone to enjoy it like his dad did). Freshly serviced it runs great.
> View attachment 1433749
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Now that's cool! Enjoy it... Solid watch.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ MrTimex: I concur with what JP71624 has to say:



JP71624 said:


> Now that's cool! Enjoy it... Solid watch.


;-)

I wore the 'Jurassic Felca' today on the red leather strap. I must say, it's growing on me ;-)


















Felca 'tele guide', cal. ETA 2789

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ MrTimex: I concur with what JP71624 has to say:
> 
> ;-)
> 
> I wore the 'Jurassic Felca' today on the red leather strap. I must say, it's growing on me ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felca 'tele guide', cal. ETA 2789
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


That watch goes well with all the straps you tried on it. I'd say to keep all the "shoes" for that "suit"!


----------



## Charon

Unnamed 16 jewel FHF 30


----------



## scottjc

Rado Balboa V Excel









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Citizen 'Eye', ref. 62-6538, cal. 6000

Kind regards
Tomcat


----------



## Matty01

Brand new and 80 years old at the same time, a Hawaiian, art deco beauty from Rpaige on green snapper strap I produce for them


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Nixtrix

Glad to see some other Cortebert love in this thread! I just got in a Cortebert Turkish Railway








Edit: apparently the img function doesn't work on imgur links. Time to go dig up my old photobucket account!
Edit2: Got my old photobucket back! It has been too long.


----------



## john*thomas

Just back from service. I'll be wearing this quite a bit. I thought about swapping out the bracelet but decided it should stay with it.


----------



## anzac1957

Tissot Seastar...










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

The verdict by you, my well-tasted friends, was very clear: *Steel!*

Thus here it is on its cool steel bracelet:



























Felca 'tele guide', cal. ETA 2789

Thanks! b-)

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## beeman101

My old love is steel bracelets......it's only after wus that i bought or tasted leather/nylon/calf etc etc :-!



Tomcat1960 said:


> The verdict by you, my well-tasted friends, was very clear: *Steel!*
> 
> Thus here it is on its cool steel bracelet:
> 
> Felca 'tele guide', cal. ETA 2789
> 
> Thanks! b-)
> 
> Best regards,
> Tomcat


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## Paleotime

My 1932 Bulova President - 21 jewels and 6 adjustments - one heck of a timekeeper in spite of an obviously tough life...


----------



## dgf67

Just back from getting serviced.

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-F using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Osco handwinder today..

old pic pre fitting second hand...



















Changing to Citizen Cosmotron for the evening..



















Cheers


----------



## Juder McDuder

grandfather's Seiko. I don't know anything about it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy c. 1971/72


----------



## cwardun

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Bulova Aerojet


----------



## jackruff

parrotandpitbull said:


> Bulova Aerojet


Love the big lume hands... Tritium I guess....


----------



## beeman101

jackruff said:


> Love the big lume hands... Tritium I guess....


did tritium tubes exist way back then (sorry for the noob question) ???


----------



## kazrich

Been wearing this device today and all week.


----------



## jurgensonovic

Helvetia Cal.64


----------



## Tomcat1960

beeman101 said:


> did tritium tubes exist way back then (sorry for the noob question) ???


They _did_ use Tritium, but not in tubes. It was applied like you'd apply today's lume - i.e., directly into the hands and on the lumed indexes.

Over the DST-transformation weekend I made use of the Zodiac SSD - advertised back then as "guaranteed to gain or lose at max one minute per month" ;-) Mine isn't anywhere close, but close enough for an old watchb-):









Zodiac 'SST', Volvo 100,000 km, cal. 86

More on this unusual watch can be read here.

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Bidle

Almost all day this Lincoln Diver. Really like the looks of it.


----------



## jackruff

beeman101 said:


> did tritium tubes exist way back then (sorry for the noob question) ???


Radium banned in 1968 but it was well established that it was dangerous to the people applying it well before that - cancer and all that...hence the hunt for an alternative....Tritium by all accounts was first used in watches in the 50's - as stated not tubes just painted on...Also I think at the bottom of the dial there is a T-Swiss indicating tritium...


----------



## beeman101

Do you mean watches pre 68 have radium and are dangerous to wear ??



jackruff said:


> Radium banned in 1968 but it was well established that it was dangerous to the people applying it well before that - cancer and all that...hence the hunt for an alternative....Tritium by all accounts was first used in watches in the 50's - as stated not tubes just painted on...


----------



## jackruff

beeman101 said:


> Do you mean watches pre 68 have radium and are dangerous to wear ??


No...Not all watches before 1968 had radium but Radium use was just banned then...radium was slowly phased out before that....I think from memory its pretty well established that radium containing watches (although half life is over a 1000 years ) are pretty much harmless to wear due to some shielding, time in use and exposure levels....It was really the girls painting it on who had great exposure and therefore negative impacts...- Google - Radium Girls... Also Radium levels fell dramatically during the first half of the 20th century so a watch in the 50's would have a much smaller level of Radium than say a watch in the 20's. These days I think the main warning for radium containing watches is at service if some of the materiel (radium mixed with phosphorus) has powdered and the risk of inhaling - probably still a small risk compared to radiation exposure from the atmosphere and all that not to mention all the other crap in the air!!!!! I haven't researched any of this stuff for years so just from my memory and some facts may not be so!!!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Reluctantly working for a German premium auto maker these days ...









Zodiac "100'000 km" by VOLVO, cal. 86

b-):-d

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Jato




----------



## scottjc

Ending the month on a high with this beast.
Rado tiger eye Diastar 515









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy c. 1971/72


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## MrTimex

Tomcat1960 said:


> The verdict by you, my well-tasted friends, was very clear: *Steel!*
> 
> Thus here it is on its cool steel bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felca 'tele guide', cal. ETA 2789
> 
> Thanks! b-)
> 
> Best regards,
> Tomcat


Love it! (I think I liked the red leather better though)

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimex

Juder McDuder said:


> grandfather's Seiko. I don't know anything about it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial is wicked!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrick

View attachment 1440737


Thread now closed. See April!


----------

